# Video of the Cut-Outs



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

here it is guys and gals. I did it today and hope it works. sry about all the yappin i am doing but did not want to edit vid with words(would have been longer) it is almost 8 min long but i wanted to let you all hear every way possible of the sound difference between my magnaflow and cut-outs. Enjoy:cheers
Click here to watch cut-outs


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Try it now to see if it works


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice! I was thinking about getting cutouts. Do you have headers?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

stock headers. LPE CAI. did you like the way it was sucking air as i did the drive bye? sounds like a turbo


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

yes, it did sound sweet


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

You are Crazzzzy... I love it...



EEZ GOAT said:


> here it is guys and gals. I did it today and hope it works. sry about all the yappin i am doing but did not want to edit vid with words(would have been longer) it is almost 8 min long but i wanted to let you all hear every way possible of the sound difference between my magnaflow and cut-outs. Enjoy:cheers
> Click here to watch cut-outs


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cool :agree


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Cutouts have been on my to-do list for quite some time. Now I want them even more.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

BTW, where did you mount the switch?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

in the "coin tray" right behind the window swichts


----------

